

Podcasts? - bradhe

This has likely been asked before but can anyone recommend some podcasts in the programming/startups area? I've got a long drive ahead of me and would like some good listening material.
======
joshuacc
Founders Talk: <http://5by5.tv/founderstalk>

Stack Exchange Podcast: <http://blog.stackoverflow.com/category/podcasts/>

Build & Analyze: <http://5by5.tv/buildanalyze/>

The Ruby Show: <http://rubyshow.com/>

The JavaScript Show: <http://javascriptshow.com/>

------
neuromancer2600
My favorites are TechZing and Mixergy.

~~~
bradhe
Thanks for the suggestion -- didn't think about looking at Mixergy.

~~~
trafficlight
It's nice that you download the mp3 or watch the video.

The recent interview with Derek Sivers is particularly good.

------
cjm
NodeUp <http://nodeup.com>

------
Tombar
the big web show

the dev show

the changelog

the pipeline

gitcasts

vimcasts

linux outlaws

\-----

start cooking video

everyday drinkers

tedTALKS

